# ¿ Como mezclar el audio de 1 o 2 microfonos + auxiliar sin mixer ?



## fernando89 (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola a todos, creo que necesito ayuda urgente : 
necesito mezclar  dos o mas microfonos junto con un auxiliar para llevarlos hacia una amplificacion pero no tengo tiempo de crear un mixer para mezclarlos , alguien sabe como hacerlo sin el mixer, es decir solo con resistores,filtros ò capacitores- condensadores...
de verdad lo necesito


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2011)




----------



## pandacba (Ago 14, 2011)

No tiene sentido en este caso, ya que la entrada del equipo tiene su propio capacitor, lo unico que se lograria es restringir aún más la banda pasante, si en la salida pones un capacitor este quedara en serie con el de la entrada,, con lo cual su resistencia capacitva XC sera mayor y obvio el valor de C sera 1/c=1/C1+1/C2

Por lo tanto para la presente aplicación exprofeso no tiene capactiores


----------



## BKAR (Ago 14, 2011)

Algun Transistor estaria bien?
Un Simple mesclador con Opamp la verdad en mi opinion seria mucho mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2011)

La idea de mezclar en forma directa un  micrófono con una señal de línea es *Mala*. Se está combinando una señal con otra 100 veces mayor, o menor, según como se vea.

Para lograr un balance aceptable habría que dividir por 100 la señal de línea para poder mezclar a un nivel similar a la del micrófono y luego re-amplificar todo.

Al mezclar se pierde automáticamente el 50% de la señal, lo que en el caso del micrófono equivale a perder un 50% de los preciados mV que entrega.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 15, 2011)

si se amplifica la entrada y despues se mezcla,no se perderia tanta señal,en cada entrada un pre amplificador con un transistor y despues usar un transistor para mezclar o un amplificador operacional no seria la solucion????
creo que si solo usamos ese transistor de pre y a la entrada de audio no le colocamos nada,se equilibraria????


----------



## pandacba (Ago 15, 2011)

Lo diciho por fogonzo es tal cual, si se suman señales de muy difertnte magnitud,
Pero en el caso particular el forista pidio mezclar dos micrófonos, en fomra pasiva, el esquema propuesto cumple con esos requisitos, y solo sirve para ese tipo de casos, cuaando las señales son muy diferentes hay que nivelarlas previamentem para que el resultado de la mezcla resulte homogeneo y no se pierda o diluy aglunas de las señales

De echo en cualquier mezcaldor si no se homo genizan los niveles de las señales, el resultado sera malo

De echo muchos amplificadores tienen una mezcla pasiva para micrófonos, para guitarras.

De eco un mezclador que se precie tiene entradas para bajo nivle y para alto nivel y los medio necesarios para compensar grandes diferencias


----------



## BKAR (Ago 15, 2011)

Creo que tu duda esta mas problema esta mas que resuelto , ya con las respuestas...
-pasivo
ventaja:no exite otra cosa mas simple y facil
desventajaierdes una parte valiosa de las señales, si bien ambas están mezcladas y a la ves atenuadas
-activo
ventajas:la señales de entrada salen con al misma intensidad incluso podrían amplificarse
desventajas:sean transistores o Opamps, necesitan mínimo una fuente simétrica,sin contar con el ruido inducido por el mismo componente (bueno si bien esto podria decir que es despreciable), bueno ese ya es otro parámetro   
en si para que necesitas el mixer, en que lo vas a emplear?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 15, 2011)

Backar no estas leyendo bien, muy clarito dijo fogonazo cuando se trata dos señales de difertnet magnitud ocurre eso, y eso es asi por la forma en que se domportan las señales en la suma, pero si son de magnitudes similares como dos microfonos donde esta la perdida?

Leer atentamente todo procesar y recien responder para no confundir a otros foristas

La función de un mexclador es esa, solo mezclar  y no amplificar, una consola de mexcla esta compueta de varias etapas, pero en la sección mezcla no se amplifica solo se mezcla

en la mezcla no influye para nada si la fuente es simple o simetrica ese es otro error por desconocimiento


----------



## BKAR (Ago 15, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ....Al mezclar se pierde automáticamente el 50% de la señal, lo que en el caso del micrófono equivale a perder un 50% de los preciados mV que entrega.


a eso me referia ..bueno
en lo de la fuente era una recomendación para un mesclador activo..como dije..
y si me equivoco mil disculpas ..
gracias por correjirme y por tus sabios consejos pandacba


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 15, 2011)

fernando89 dijo:


> Hola a todos, creo que necesito ayuda urgente :
> necesito mezclar  dos o mas microfonos junto con un auxiliar para llevarlos hacia una amplificacion pero no tengo tiempo de crear un mixer para mezclarlos , alguien sabe como hacerlo sin el mixer, es decir solo con resistores,filtros ò capacitores- condensadores...
> de verdad lo necesito


este colega pide mixear dos o mas microfonos y un auxiliar(audio de un cassette o cd) por lo cual necesita hacer algo elaborado,si como dijo fogonazo la mixeada de estos mikes y la entrada auxiliar la hace solo con las resistencias,no creo que le guste la salida.Creo que hay que hacerles un pre de un transistor a los mikes y a la entrada auxiliar mandarla directa,y todo eso a un operacional o/u otro transistor.


----------



## Dano (Ago 15, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> este colega pide mixear dos o mas microfonos y un auxiliar(audio de un cassette o cd) por lo cual necesita hacer algo elaborado,si como dijo fogonazo la mixeada de estos mikes y la entrada auxiliar la hace solo con las resistencias,no creo que le guste la salida.Creo que hay que hacerles un pre de un transistor a los mikes y a la entrada auxiliar mandarla directa,y todo eso a un operacional o/u otro transistor.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 58472



O me estoy quedando ciego, o ese transistor ni siquiera está polarizado


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 15, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> O me estoy quedando ciego, o ese transistor ni siquiera está polarizado


es solamente para que lo haga rapido,solo esta polarizado el colector,aunque seria mejor un pre de un transistor con la polarizacion de la base y la polarizacion de emisor como este

asi te gusta mas,el anterior era para algo facil y rapido


----------

